# wifi on cm7



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

My wifi is not working at all. Been that way on the last couple of nightlies. Turn on and says connecting but never connects. Says my home router is not in range. Any thing I can do besides wipe data? I tried rebooting with no dice.


----------



## adrianblack (Jul 24, 2011)

Try the latest nightly, reflash the Google apps, then forget your AP and try again. That seemed to fix it for me -- at least for the moment. (Some steps may not have been important, but it's what I did.)


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

I rolled back to July 16 nightly to fix my wifi


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

A wipe fixed it. I don't know what messed it up but back up now.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya u should never have to roll back to fix stuff. if somethings not working. u just need to wipe and do a fresh install of the newest nightly


----------

